# 2008 bow shootout?????



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

What happen to the 2008 head to head bow shootout? Is it still in the works?


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

tmolina said:


> What happen to the 2008 head to head bow shootout? Is it still in the works?


Give it do time...John will post the results after the tests have been evaluated...:wink:


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

*2007 Bow face off *was not posted until June 12th. Can you imagine all the work and perhaps a change in the test area with all the speed bows available now.


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*got it.....*

OK, just checking...
TM


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to it also. It doesn't decide anything for me but I enjoy reading it and gaining understanding about bows.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

All in do time friends it will take time...:wink:


----------



## SHAVETHEYETI (Feb 19, 2008)

Archery Evolution provides a great service.congrats to both those and all of the suppliers that pitch in for them to provide there quality tests,i wonder how they have time to do all of that


----------



## J MAC (Nov 12, 2007)

June 2nd today, can't wait...do we have any timelines on the 08 results yet?


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*test*

Just an update... the bow test will not be presented the same as last year (sorry if I’m repeating myself) it was decided that for maximum flexibility we will present reports in a singular format and throughout the summer... 

we have not received the qty of bows that we have in the past years, but we'll continue to contact mfgs for support. Our tests are so different from other tester/eng/writers and we have taken a technical stance that supports a very strict regiment of process and procedure that goes into the bows that is make the process much longer. Granted we only have one sample but the bows need to be setup to appropriate Draw length spec (which the ASTM is lacking or at least the interpretation of the standard is lacking) and draw weight is another adjustable feature that needs to be spot on (this doesn’t take long to create but it has to be measured throughout the test for consistency). Bottom line, the tests and the time we put into profiling these products is really long- kind of exhausting- but we have managed to streamline the test process with new test equipment. I hope every stays interested (and provides support) and the mfgs enjoy all this information we provide to them... the stance we have taken in presenting information that is reliable, meaningful and non restrictive but understandable to the read which is far different from any writer/eng that is currently in the industry- I hope the path is respected and Archery Evolution is positioned as an entity that helps facilitate the most appropriate philosophy on testing archery related products.


sorry to ramble I just wanted to get you up to speed and provide you some of my thoughts - the tests will be coming out periodically and start late June.

Jon Teater


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*cool...*

Thanks for the update, and thanks for taking the time to evaluate these bows with unbiased tests and feedback. My only wish is it could happed alot sooner, but thats easy to say when I am just sitting on the couch:wink:


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Looking forward to the reviews


----------



## J MAC (Nov 12, 2007)

"throughout the summer"...well July 4th has come and gone.....Autumn begins in 60 days. 

Anything you can spoon feed us?


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

I can give some status- we finished writing 5 individual reports last week and finished testing 3 bow the week prior. We can hopefully release some of these soon.


----------



## so1ocam (Aug 24, 2007)

*bow tests*

You guys at Archery Evolution do a great job testing bows! The information you guys provide gives me a good starting point for what bow I want to shoot at the proshop before I decide to make a purchase. With all the hype in the archery advertisement world of manufacture X & Y making the fastest, least shock, quietest bow etc, it is refreshing to see a well thought out unbiased scientific test. Thanks for putting the time in and sharing a reliable, meaningful and non restrictive but understandable test with the rest of us on AT. Believe me I haven't lost interest, just looking forward to it.


----------



## purplespade (Aug 27, 2004)

*ttt*

Looks like their website was not renewed. I wonder if we will see the test for this year???


----------

